# HELP!!! Rattling noise I believe is coming from catalytic converter?



## thathrill (Nov 4, 2007)

Like 5 months ago I got a new catalytic converter. Recently there has been some ratttling noise coming from under my car. I initially thought it was coming from my hood but it was actually coming from the converter. Does anyone have an idea what this might be? Should the mechanic that installed it be responsible for repairing it? ray:


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Since a cat has no moving parts, the only thing I can think of is that a clamp has come loose. If you check them (there should be one in front and rear of the cat) and find them loose tap them as you tighten them up so that they seat correctly, there may also be a gasket in between as well.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

tap the bottom of the muffler and see if you get a rattle,one of the baffles may have broken loose


----------



## thathrill (Nov 4, 2007)

Thankyou. I will do that


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Loose heat shield perhaps?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Midnight Tech said:


> Loose heat shield perhaps?


It's most probably this - according to Tom and Ray (LINK) the rattle is the single most common complaint they get. My car's got it too. Does it happen as you're accelerating through a specific rpm? If so, then have someone look at the heat shield and either replace it, weld it or (maybe) remove it?


----------



## STEVE1981 (Dec 3, 2007)

I had a 86 Capri that rattled ,sounded like a rod knock ,turned out one of the coverters was rattling ,the honey comb inside broke loose ,and was bouncing around inside the housing causing the noise. Might take it back where you bought the converter and ask them to check this.


----------

